# Woodcraft Customer Service??



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Good Morning All,

I just have a little something that has sent me through the roof and I don't know if I am blowing it out of proportion or not. Here goes.

I am making a low back Maloof style chair and its coming along nicely, taking forever, but thats another story. I was using my PC ROS and it just stopped in the middle of sanding. Dead. All that happens now when I turn it on is a steady humming sound. Anyway, on Sunday December 29th I went to my local Woodcraft store and decided to buy the Festool ROS. Well, turns out they did not have any in stock. I told the salesman that mine had died and I needed the Festool ROS ASAP. I even told him to ship next day if he had too. By the way, I am the #2 customer by dollar volume spent in this store, so they tell me. Well, I called yesterday and spoke to the co-owner and asked, "did my festool sander come in yet"? I was told no, we usually order all that stuff on a large stock order and we will order it tomorrow,.....probably. I was very polite and said ok, I will check with you tomorrow. I got off the phone and immediately started to turn piss-d off RED. How can they not react to a customer needing something NOW. In my line of business, when a customer needs something, we jump!

The problem is, they are the only woodworking store in the area and I don't want to cause problems with the owners of the store if I tell them how mad I am. Oh, by the way, when I ordered the sander on that Sunday, I paid for it also. I guess the problem is, I can't understand the store not being proactive about a sale and getting the sander to me ASAP.

So, here I sit in my shop for over a week and can't work on my project because I don't have a sander. Do I cancel the order and buy it somewhere else? What do you all think?

Thank-you,


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Absolutely.

Cancel the order, demand a refund, and buy from someone who will ship it to you next day.

To leave your order with that store is to tell them that you really didn't mean that you wanted it ASAP and that they can treat you however they'd like.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my first response is that there are probably processes that they go through re: orders. Sometimes our needs just don't fit with procedure.
How frustrating it must be to need something "now" and not be able to do anything about it.
Of course, if you are waiting for a delivery, perhaps an online order is the way to go.

Also, did you tell them that it was urgent and that time was an issue? Or did you assume that they would know that? 
Best of luck with getting back to your project ASAP.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

they are the only woodworking store in the area that may be part of the problem . i have a woodcraft and a private owned tool store in my area . i can tell by thier prices that they stay in contact with each other . ive made it clear to both that i have been buying more often via the internet . i saved over 100 $ each on two direrent chop saws this year. plus free shipping . id let them know you have an option my 2 scents


----------



## Brodie (Jan 1, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, Festool is only sold by WoodCraft. It may be sold direct as well, but without the Brick & Mortar store front. I think you had two problems:

1. Your need was outside their normal method of handling things.
2. When you spoke with the sales person, that didn't get communicated to the person who does the ordering.

If I'd picked the phone up on Monday, and found that they hadn't placed the order, I'd probably have asked them to rush it for me. If they couldn't do that, cancel the order and go to the big box store and buy another dewalt,PC, RYobi ROS. They next time I'm in WoodCraft, I'd find out what the procedure it and how to get it rushed. They would understand that they lost the sale on a high dollar item, because it wasn't in stock and they couldn't get it to me quickly.

Good Luck with the chairs.

Brodie


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, from what you've said, it doesn't sound like they've deceived you in any way, and you knew within a day that there was no guarantee when the order would go in. With the internet available with overnight shipping, I would simply have cancelled the order when they wouldn't promise when they would order it and go elsewhere. I don't see any wrong-doing on the store's part, so I'm not sure I see any reason to be any more than slightly bothered. All that was available to be known was known and you made a decision to wait for them. Even the #2 customer does not make or break a business the size of Woodcraft.


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

You can always order directly from the Woodcraft website and by-pass the store completely. The website claims same day shipping on items placed before 2pm when the item is in stock. You can tell from the web page if the item is in stock. You can also pay extra for faster delivery.

In general, you will need to order via the internet if you want something in internet time (really fast).


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Festool is sold by several dealers in the US. If you want immediate service with outstanding customer service, then call Bob Marino! http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/

He's a stocking dealer and will rush it to you if you need. Phone him, you'll be best friends in 8 seconds.

Cheers!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Woodcraft has always been slow on special orders. I'm with the others, if I need something in a hurry I go straight to the source or go through the internet and pay the extra, if needed, for overnight shipping.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd reapproach this store owner and explain to him what "I need it now" really means. Then ask for the refund. He might cut you a big discount to keep the faith. And if not, well you've got a few good leads right here!


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff, I hear ya! There is no excuse for that kind of nonsense! And your their #2 customer…incredible! It amazes me that Woodcraft stays in busness sometimes. I'm an occational customer, due to distance, but they often frustrate me with the take it or leave it attitude. I have two somewhat near, I live in the middle, one in Norfolk, VA is OK the people are somewhat friendly, but the one in Richmond….they act as though you are bothering them by being in the store. When I was buying my GI Mortiser I asked Richmond if they could get it (Woodcraft carries them) and they said well…they haven't carried any of that General Industries stuff and don't know when they will…good bye sale..stupid! I went to Norfolk and bought it off the shelf. The attitude is terrible at all of them. They could care less if you buy something or not. Anyway, I buy most everything over the internet, get what I want, when I want it, with no hassle. Most companies now are carrying Festool so I'd go that route. They'll be happy to get you what you need and quckley. That is if they aren't Woodcraft.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

The apathetic store clerk's prayer: "Please Lord, make them go away before I have to sell them something."


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Good Morning,

To be fair to my local Woodcraft store, I felt like I should post an update. I stopped in there last night on my way home and spoke to the owner who knows me. I explained that I ordered the sander a week ago and told his employee that I needed it now and overnight it if he needs too. He was shocked because the order was not even given to him. He placed the order for my sander and said it will be here on Monday. Great I told him and thank-you and from now on I will only place orders with him. He apologized and took me to the Festool display and gave me their demo model and a bunch of free sandpaper to use this weekend. I thought that was very nice. Just wanted to give you guys an update.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked out. A breakdown in communications between the clerk and the person doing the ordering it sounds like.

I hope you were able to get back to work right away.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for the update. And, thanks for having the integrity to post it.


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that's some good customer service!

I'm glad it's working out for you!


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

This is actually the way customer service should work. It is inevitable that companies make mistakes - it is how they respond to mistakes that matters. His response was close to perfect. It would have been nice if he also gave you a 10% discount or a small store credit.

JJackson - Just out of curiosity, how do you feel now about this Woodcraft store? Are you going to shop there again? Would you recommend it to your friends? Did the owner apologize for the mistake?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

And what happened to the original salesman?


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Jeff, I feel your pain, but at least you have a Woodcraft to even go to with in a reasonable distance from your shop. I have to drive almost 1 1/2 hours just to get to one. When you live in Northeast Pennsylvania you have 2 choices, Lowes and HD. I know a 1 1/2 hrs is not that far in todays world, but at the current price of gas and the time involved, I would love to have something in my area that would be closer on a Saturday when you need something in the shop. 
I am glad the fixed things for you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a nice happy ending for you.
I have always told my kids that they weren't spoiled if they knew they were spoiled. People look at me with blank stares when I say this. There is a difference between "getting and appreciating" and "getting because you think it is owed to you". When people start demanding or expecting freebies or "bending over backwards" acts, that is where we start going downhill.

When this began, the woodworker was in a small panic to get the project completed and needed some help from the store. Because there was no sense that the clerk was making any effort to help out, the buyer was left feeling unsupported. A little "let's see what we can do" (even if there weren't any options) would definitely have changed the perspective of the event. -at least they tried.. or cared… 
The manager was able to provide this feeling of support (in a big way, I might add).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

We are lucky here in Cleveland with the best Woodcraft I know of. I also know that if you call Festool directly or the 800 number for woodcraft, you would get this resolved quickly. You also can get Ferstool from many companies including Eagle American, McFeeleys, and others.


----------

